# Horse Training



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I have owned a couple horses for the past few years and enjoying working with them. I am just looking for an opportunity to be around and watch someone work with horses in the Weber County area. I watch youtube videos and am looking for "in person" training to watch. PM me for any suggestions.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Check tsmules.com 

Ty puts on clinics and is literally as good as anybody in the country. His family does the extreme mules videos on YouTube. If you are into riding you will be amazed with what they do.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Training*

There is a good trainer at the old Tom Chambers place in North Ogden, just west of Smiths a little bit. I can't think of his name but he does an excellent job. I believe you could stop in there and speak with him. 
Heritage farm in Farr West also has a trainer in there that I believe would work with you.

Lot of trainers do not like to be bothered when they are actually working a horse you would just have to ask.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Check tsmules.com
> 
> Ty puts on clinics and is literally as good as anybody in the country. His family does the extreme mules videos on YouTube. If you are into riding you will be amazed with what they do.


Not sure I'd want to learn from a mule trainer! ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

You must not have any horse sense


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> You must not have any horse sense


+1


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> You must not have any horse sense


Well, I used to work as the only hand on a 60,000 acre cow/calf running 1200 pairs of commercial black angus and maybe a hundred or so herefords. Did just fine with any of the 20 geldings we had. But it must've just been well behaved cows that made it possible for me...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure what you are wanting to accomplish with your horses but here is a few I can think of . Heritage ranch (reining Horses) . Chance Preece (Preece performance horses). The Allens (Horseman Haven) is a fun group to work with. Back country Horseman. All are online and facebook.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Smoot said:


> Mr Muleskinner said:
> 
> 
> > You must not have any horse sense
> ...


Was just poking fun


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think what Muleskinner was saying is you don't know a good @$$ when ya see one


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I think what Muleskinner was saying is you don't know a good @$$ when ya see one


Well, maybe I'm more of a legs guy...

You're alright muleskinner, didn't mean that to sound the way it did.


----------

